# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Microsoft Corporation, computer software, computers and services, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - microsoft.com

youtube.com/Microsoft

facebook.com/Microsoft

twitter.com/microsoft

linkedin.com/company/microsoft

instagram.com/microsoft

Microsoft on Wikipedia

youtube.com/MicrosoftResearch

facebook.com/microsoftresearch

Microsoft Research on Wikipedia

Co-founder - Bill Gates 

Co-founder - Paul Gardner Allen

CEO - Satya Nadella

Vice Chair and President - Brad Smith

CTO - Kevin Scott

Executive Vice President, Gaming - Phil Spencer

Technical Fellow and Chief Scientific Officer - Eric Horvitz

Corporate Vice President, Research and Incubations - Peter Lee

Corporate Vice President, AI & Research, Conversational AI, Cognitive Services, Bots - Lili Cheng

Corporate Vice President of Technology - William Stasior

Corporate Vice President - Gurdeep Pall

Vice President, Mixed Reality - Scott Evans

Business Development Leader - Matt Vasey

General Manager, Artificial Intelligence - David Carmona

Corporate Vice President and CTO, Industry Solutions  - Lorraine Bardeen

GM, Autonomous Systems - Mark Hammond

General Manager for the Autonomous Systems and Robotics Group - Ashish Kapoor

Emeritus Researcher - Harry Shum

Products and projects:

Megatron-Turing Natural Language Generation (MT-NLP)

InterpretML, open-source software toolkit for explaining black box AI

Vision AI DevKit, smart camera for the intelligent edge

Microsoft Power Platform

Power BI, business analytics

Microsoft Power Apps

Power Automate, automation platform 

Power Virtual Agents

autonomous systems platform

Surface Earbuds

AGI project

Microsoft Ignite, annual conference for developers and IT professionals

Microsoft Inspire, annual conference for partner community

Microsoft Build, annual developer conference

Envision, annual conference business digitization

Project Florence

Laugh Battle

AI Business School

AI for Good

AI for Health program

Microsoft Face API

Open Neural Network Exchange (ONNX), format for deep learning models

Gluon, deep learning library

Microsoft Quantum

autonomous gliders

GLAS, Cortana-powered smart thermostat

Dictate, speech recognition add-in

Invoke, smart speaker

Microsoft Connected Vehicle Platform

Calendar.help

M12, corporate venture fund

Surface Dial, tool for the creative process

Hanover, machine-learning project, fight against cancer

IK Prize 2016

new generation of smart refrigerators

Microsoft Pix, intelligent camera app

Project Malmo, gaming Minecraft

Project Murphy

Microsoft Teams, communication and collaboration platform

Windows Mixed Reality, mixed reality platform

Mesh, mixed-reality collaboration platform

Seeing AI app

The Next Rembrandt

CaptionBot, learning how to automatically caption images

ReCore, video game

Microsoft Bot Framework

Zo, AI chatbot

Tay, artificial intelligent chat bot

What Dog, app, recognizes dogs and classifies them by their breed

Microsoft Cognitive Toolkit, open source deep learning toolkit

Xiaoice, weather presenter chatbot

Microsoft Project Oxford and Language Understanding Intelligent Service (LUIS)

Distributed Machine Learning Toolkit

Windows 11, operating system 

Windows 10, operating system 

Windows IoT

Azure IoT

Microsoft Azure, cloud computing service

Azure Machine Learning

Machine teaching

Project Adam

Platform for Interactive Concept Learning (PICL)

HowOldRobot

HoloLens, "mixed reality" holographic headset

Skype, video chat

Skype Translator

Microsoft Translator

Cortana, intelligent personal assistant 

Microsoft Band, smartband

RoomAlive, proof-of-concept prototype that transforms any room into an immersive, augmented, magical entertainment experience

----------


## Airicist

Article "Report: Microsoft working on augmented reality headset for Xbox"
Anonymous sources lend credence to previous "Project Fortaleza" leaks.

by Kyle Orland
March 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Paid Up To $150M To Buy Wearable Computing IP From The Osterhout Design Group"

by Ingrid Lunden 
March 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

CHI 2014: Gesture sensing keyboard bridges gap between touch, traditional inputs 

 Published on Apr 29, 2014




> Microsoft Research has developed a prototype keyboard that understands basic gestures. Follow reporter Nick Barber on Twitter @nickjb

----------


## Airicist

Inside Scoop: What to expect from Microsoft's Windows 10 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> CNET's Kara Tsuboi and Nick Statt will be traveling to Redmond, Wash., for Microsoft's Windows 10 event January 21. In this Inside Scoop, they discuss the event itself and what Microsoft needs to do to ensure this product is a success.

----------


## Airicist

Windows 10 is a free upgrade for existing Windows customers 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> Get Windows 10 for free if you already run Windows 8 or have a Windows Phone

----------


## Airicist

What's new in the Windows 10 Technical Preview 

Published on Jan 21, 2015




> Joe Belfiore walking through what's new in the latest Windows 10 Technical Preview.

----------


## Airicist

Making Windows 10 More Personal With Windows Hello 

Published on Mar 17, 2015




> Microsoft announces Windows Hello, designed to make your computing experience more personal and more secure. Windows Hello introduces biometric authentication - using your face, fingerprint or iris to unlock your device.

----------


## Airicist

"The future of artificial intelligence"

by Microsoft
July 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft's new apps may seem silly — but they're part of a much bigger plan"

by Max Slater-Robins
January 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Goes Deeper Into Artificial Intelligence With Latest Acquisition"

by  Barb Darrow
February 2, 2016

SwiftKey acquired by Microsoft on February 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft is experimenting with the next big tech trend: AI and machine learning"
Artificial Intelligence, all day long.

by Max Slater-Robins
February 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft is becoming M(ai)crosoft."
R&D and Investments in Cognitive Technologies.

by Peter Zhegin
April 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft to acquire LinkedIn"

by Microsoft News Center
June 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft and LinkedIn — Building the Virtual Workforce."
What one of Bill Gates’ favorite books says about LinkedIn acquisition

by Peter Zhegin
June 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft Buys AI Startup Genee To Boost Office 365"
Microsoft has agreed to acquire Genee, an AI-powered scheduling service, to drive intelligent experiences in Office 365.

by Kelly Sheridan
August 23, 2016

Genee

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft expands artificial intelligence (AI) efforts with creation of new Microsoft AI and Research Group"
Computer vision luminary Harry Shum to lead more than 5,000 people worldwide

September 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft’s AI vision, rooted in research, conversations"

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft’s role at the intersection of AI, people and society"

by Harry Shum
July 12, 2017 	

"Microsoft creates an AI research lab to challenge Google and DeepMind"

by Darrell Etherington 
July 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft AI Event recap

Published on Jul 13, 2017




> Highlights from the Microsoft AI event in London.


"Microsoft reinforces AI vision at London event"

July 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft launches new machine learning tools"

by Frederic Lardinois
September 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous systems

Published on May 8, 2019




> Autonomous systems is part of a new class of systems now evolving that go beyond basic automation—instead of performing a specific task repeatedly without any variation, autonomous systems are capable of sensing and dynamically responding to changing environments to accomplish a desired goal.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft in advanced talks to buy Nuance for about $16 billion, announcement could come Monday"

by Alex Sherman and Jordan Novet
April 11, 2021

Nuance Communications, Inc.

----------


## Airicist2

What is Microsoft's Metaverse?

Nov 3, 2021




> The metaverse is here, and in our increasingly digital world, we continue to focus on bringing humanity to every digital interaction. That’s why we announced Mesh for Microsoft Teams at Ignite 2021, our gateway to the metaverse and a way to make online meetings more personal, engaging and fun.
> 
> You can think of the metaverse as a new version – or a new vision – of the internet, one where people gather to communicate, collaborate, and share with a personal virtual presence on any device.


"Mesh for Microsoft Teams aims to make collaboration in the ‘metaverse’ personal and fun"

by John Roach
November 2, 2021

Microsoft Mesh
Microsoft Mesh enables presence and shared experiences from anywhere – on any device – through mixed reality applications.

----------

